# Pandora automated liquid nitrogen charger



## rewarder (5. März 2009)

Unser Team-Mitglied Besi hat ein System konzipiert, welches die automatische Einspritzung von flüssigem Stickstoff ermöglicht. 

ocaholic.ch - Pandora - Automatischer Flüssig-Stickstoff-Charger - Artikel - Artikel


----------



## i7-gtx285 (5. März 2009)

ob man den im 24/7 benutzen kann xD


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. März 2009)

rewarder schrieb:


> Unser Team-Mitglied Besi hat ein System konzipiert, welches die automatische Einspritzung von flüssigem Stickstoff ermöglicht.
> 
> ocaholic.ch - Pandora - Automatischer Flüssig-Stickstoff-Charger - Artikel - Artikel



Es wäre nett, wenn du hier ein bißchen mehr dazu schreiben kennst.
Das bloße Verlinken auf Beiträge an anderer Stelle, und mögen sie noch so interessant sein, wird als Werbung gesehen und bei Wiederholung entsprechend geahndet.


b2t:
Nette Idee, aber warum Kompressor und Luftdruck?
Ein bißchen Wärme (einfach Kupferrohr als Wärmeleiter nach draußen oder ne kleine Heizspirale, wenn mans regeln möchte) reicht aus, um Stickstoff im Dewar zu verdampfen und genug Druck aufzubauen. Das ist nicht nur technisch einfacher, sondern man umgeht auch etwaige Probleme mit O2-Destillation.

Die Funktion der Benchbox ist mir ein bißchen unklar - wie wird verhindert, dass sich die enthaltene Luftfeuchtigkeit niederschlägt?


----------



## razerman666 (7. März 2009)

Sieht ja gut aus, aber wie wollt ihr das Problem mit Kondenswasser-Bildung lösen?


----------



## Oliver (7. März 2009)

War auf jeden Fall klasse, die Pandora in Aktion zu sehen, leider hatte ich nicht allzu viel Zeit. =( Ich verfasse auch noch einen kleinen Artikel darüber.


----------



## der8auer (7. März 2009)

Interessantes Teil. Auf jeden Fall eine geniale Lösung für Systeme mit niedrigem Coldbug. Bei normalen Systemen würde ich aber immer noch so "einfüllen". Macht einfach Spaß


----------



## Das Etwas (7. März 2009)

Geiles Teil! 
 Respekt für den, der sich das ausgedacht hat.
(aber irgendwie etwas arg viel Aufwand nur für die Kühlung  (finde es trotzdem toll, weil mir alles extreme in der richtung gefällt --> weiter so Jungs:daumen  ))


----------



## tobigo (8. März 2009)

Hohooo das ist ja ein Prügel^^
Auf jeden Fall eine super Sache!!


----------



## widder0815 (9. März 2009)

250 stunden?? Voll krasse leistung
Aber vieleicht kennt einer die kühlung die ich mal (so 2005) in einer pc zeitschrift in Austria gesehen hatte.Das war son metallischer kasten unterm Pc der ungefähr ein drittel der größe vom normalen Tower hatte,und den cpu (so stand es geschrieben) auf -50 grad brachte für damals 999€.Wenn ich noch wüsste wie das ding hieß würd ichs Googeln,kennts zufällig einer von euch?Hatte glaub ich irgend was mit wasserstoff zu tun.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. März 2009)

Wasserstoff würde mich wundern, aber in dem Format gibt es einige Kompressorkühlungen.
Angefangen hat damit afaik Vapochill. (so zum Beispiel)


----------



## i7-gtx285 (10. März 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wasserstoff würde mich wundern, aber in dem Format gibt es einige Kompressorkühlungen.
> Angefangen hat damit afaik Vapochill. (so zum Beispiel)


eindeutig kompressorkühlung auch wenn ich damit nix zu tun hab da zu unwirtschaftlich und noch zu teuer.


----------



## rewarder (10. März 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es wäre nett, wenn du hier ein bißchen mehr dazu schreiben kennst.
> Das bloße Verlinken auf Beiträge an anderer Stelle, und mögen sie noch so interessant sein, wird als Werbung gesehen und bei Wiederholung entsprechend geahndet.
> 
> 
> ...




In diesem Sinne möchte ich mich für dieses verhalten entschuldigen. Ein nächstes Mal werde ich euch mit allen weiteren Informationen versehen


----------

